

ASK HN: Review My Startup: PopFeedback - learn about your customers - rksprst
http://www.popfeedback.com

======
charliepark
Having a UserVoice widget on your site suggests that you don't have confidence
in your own product. I recognize they have slightly different purposes, but
the general thrust of both is "give us feedback" ... so having their widget
feels like it's undermining your offering.

~~~
rksprst
Hmm interesting perspective. We were using it for feature voting, but you
might be right. It might have that perception.

------
aik
Definitely cool.

If when creating your own multiple choice questions, if you select the "show
text box upon selection" checkbox, I think you should be able to define text
for a label that appears next to the textbox (that would contain something
like "Please explain", or "Tell us more").

Good stuff. Thanks.

~~~
rksprst
Excellent point! Thanks for the suggestion, we should have that.

------
samh
Looks fantastic, immediately I want to use it on my sites.

I have looked for a live demo on your site but can't see one.

Don't just go for the hip startup crowd. Create a landing page specifically
for Travel agents, with questions and examples relevant to that industry. Do
they same for real estate agents.

~~~
rksprst
You're right, good idea. We should totally put a live sample - but meanwhile,
you can signup for the free plan and preview a survey you create.

------
arb99
I submitted a response option that was something like

    
    
        blah blah blah "blah blah"
    

and it showed up on the panel as

    
    
        blah blah blah */[]*/blah blah"
    

also, i can't work out how to preview it on my own site without trying it on a
different browser

oh and i can't edit questions (so i can't edit out the _/[]_ / from the
question/response option)

apart from that, very nice!

~~~
rksprst
Thanks for the feedback! Will fix that bug tonight and add the ability to edit
questions.

------
exline
I like it. I've used wufoo for surveys before and have had mixed results. I
think being able to embed specific questions on the site is a great idea.

The site looks good. Pricing feels ok to me. I think the biggest competition
(around here anyway) is people rolling their own. I still see a lot of use for
this. The market is big enough you should do well.

------
mishmax
This seems like a rip-off of KISSInsights.com's product. Even the gray colors
of the pop up box matches. How is it different?

~~~
rksprst
I mentioned that in my reply to skotzko below:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1637374>

But pricing is one. All the KISS stuff is always expensive (actually the
reason we made this, we couldn't afford to pay $30/month for this).

~~~
mishmax
Ok, I agree. Thanks!

------
rksprst
Here is a coupon code for 5 free surveys (w/ 50 responses to each survey):
hackernews

You can sign up via this link to enter the coupon:
<https://www.popfeedback.com/signup/free>

------
rksprst
Here's a bit more info about why we launched PopFeedback:
[http://upsidedownlabs.com/pop-feedback/149/announcing-pop-
fe...](http://upsidedownlabs.com/pop-feedback/149/announcing-pop-feedback)

------
skotzko
I think this is nice, especially w/ customizable questions. But let me play
devil's advocate and ask: what is PopFeedback going to do for me that
KISSmetrics or another couldn't?

~~~
rksprst
Well, we actually made it because we wanted to use KissInsights on our other
startup SocialBlaze, but it was too expensive (we're bootstrapped). So we made
our own for ourselves and decided to open it up and charge a price we would
have paid instead of making it.

Honestly, right now it's just price (and even free surveys are customizable)
and the fact that you can setup a follow up action such as asking for an
email, asking to follow you on twitter, or like you on facebook. So if the
user is already engaged enough to answer the question, he/she is more likely
to give you their email or follow you on twitter/facebook. But we have a few
other ideas on what to add to make this even more useful and differentiate
ourselves better.

~~~
aymeric
Your pricing will definitely allow me the bootstrapped startup to use your
product. Thank you for that.

I also thought of rolling my own. Thanks for saving me time :)

------
qeorge
Why are you using UserVoice instead of your own product?

~~~
rksprst
We're using UserVoice to vote up feature requests. But are using our own
product on our other startup SocialBlaze.

~~~
zaidf
Suggestion: before adding other features, add the features _you_ really need.
Chances are, others need it too.

------
petercooper
Your homepage really needs a <title> for SEO, bookmarking, and branding
purposes.

~~~
rksprst
Can't believe we missed that. Will update tonight. Thanks!

